# Kozy Heat main burner won't light



## schwarzaroo (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a Kozy Heat natural gas fireplace, it runs on a remote control.  The pilot light works and is coming on as expected with the remote, but the main burner doesn't light.  This model uses an "ignition assembly" which I've replaced (twice).  I've trouble shot everything I could find online:  there is no obstruction in the gas line, the gas is open, the resistance at the gas valve is fine, the voltage coming from the AC-DC transformer is correct. 

The one thing that I have found that is confusing but probably a lead to figuring out the problem is that I can get the valve to open and the main burner to light and stay on if I put my multi-meter on the pilot light leads at the control module which is similar (though not identical to this model)--so I'm talking about the "S" and "I" terminals. I put my multimeter across those when the pilot is lit to check resistance on the thermopile and voila... the thing lights. What the heck? Any help? Is my main gas valve bad? What could be causing this? 

Thanks for any advise and help.


----------



## Bettarecognize (Jan 15, 2022)

schwarzaroo said:


> I have a Kozy Heat natural gas fireplace, it runs on a remote control.  The pilot light works and is coming on as expected with the remote, but the main burner doesn't light.  This model uses an "ignition assembly" which I've replaced (twice).  I've trouble shot everything I could find online:  there is no obstruction in the gas line, the gas is open, the resistance at the gas valve is fine, the voltage coming from the AC-DC transformer is correct.
> 
> The one thing that I have found that is confusing but probably a lead to figuring out the problem is that I can get the valve to open and the main burner to light and stay on if I put my multi-meter on the pilot light leads at the control module which is similar (though not identical to this model)--so I'm talking about the "S" and "I" terminals. I put my multimeter across those when the pilot is lit to check resistance on the thermopile and voila... the thing lights. What the heck? Any help? Is my main gas valve bad? What could be causing this?
> 
> Thanks for any advise and help.


Is there a rocker switch that's off or has loose connections?


----------



## Bettarecognize (Jan 16, 2022)

Bettarecognize said:


> Is there a rocker switch that's off or has loose connections?


Also check for 500mv on the thermopile, and check to see it's mv when the main burner is running should be over 150 but 250 is ideal


----------

